# Benjamin Moore Revive vs Sherwin Williams Vinylsafe



## jackbonez (Nov 30, 2016)

I was all ready to have my vinyl siding painted a charcoal color and this particular painter likes Revive over Vinylsafe bc he said there are ingredients in Vinylsafe that shouldn't go on vinyl siding.

My understanding is both these companies have formulated this line of paint with certain colors so far bc they are both safe to go on vinyl siding.

I canceled the project bc I felt Benjamin Moore doesnt have enough color selection yet (they are always adding to it) but Sherwin Williams Vinyl safe does have colors i would use.

Do any painters have experience with these 2 products and was what i was told accurate or was it a matter of this guy getting a discount with benjamin moore or something of that nature? Thanks for reading. Any insight would help.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't comment specifically on the products but I can comment that at least in the past, the biggest problems with painting vinyl came when you used a darker color, as that caused more expansion and contraction than had been previously experienced by just the vinyl.

Personally, given that vinyl is maintenance-free and painting it creates a maintenance project, I would be very difficult to talk into painting vinyl.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used Vinylsafe and have had no problems whatsoever. I've also used regular latex paint in reasonably light colors and had no problems. I have not used BM's Revive. I think the warping fears are largely overblown. I've only seen one vinyl-sided house have warping issues and it was because the HO painted his white vinyl with a dark, Navy blue and the warping was very noticeable.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

jackbonez said:


> ...there are ingredients in Vinylsafe that shouldn't go on vinyl siding.


Vinylsafe doesn't have ANY ingredients. Vinylsafe is just a color palette. The paint itself would just be regular Resilience or SuperPaint or whatever. They seem to stick to vinyl just fine. 

BM Revive is actually a special kind of paint designed specifically for vinyl. But I think that is more of a marketing gimmick for people who are afraid the paint won't adhere.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My heart goes out to those who went, especially the helo pilots as I would have been one except for my "247" high draft number. Even if I had made it back everything in my life would be different. The guys I know who returned aren't the same ones who went. War is he!!.

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Bud, I think you replied to the wrong thread :smile:


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> Vinylsafe doesn't have ANY ingredients. Vinylsafe is just a color palette. The paint itself would just be regular Resilience or SuperPaint or whatever. They seem to stick to vinyl just fine.
> 
> BM Revive is actually a special kind of paint designed specifically for vinyl. But I think that is more of a marketing gimmick for people who are afraid the paint won't adhere.


It is a marketing gimmick to a certain extent, but the sheen of the finish is supposed to be similar to the original vinyl sheen. Other than that there really isn't any difference between it and their Regal Select i believe.

And the colors are the only real thing that makes these paints "vinyl" safe. All the colors meet the industries agreed upon standard for the LRV rating of the vinyl siding as manufactured. If the LRV rating of the color is lower than the vinyl siding is, there will be no warping issue. The problem comes from the fact that there are only three vinyl siding manufacturers that adhere voluntarily to the "standard" LRV rating, and they don't sell through the box stores. So the LRV spec of the vinyl siding you get at the box stores is pretty much an unknown. That's why the vinyl siding at the box stores is cheaper. There is a lower manufacturing standard for it.

That being said, putting a "dark charcoal" color of any paint on vinyl siding is a very, very bad idea. I'd say 50/50 chance it will do something to the siding that is irreparable.


----------

